# All glass jar caps



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Dug 5 of these, gave 2 away.  They say Simplex Glass Cap for Mason Jars Pat. Dec.5.05 
 All are damaged but all in one piece.


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never seen these before(but I'm nobody in the jar world) interesting!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

Cataloging a Russell Uhl-Patented, Glass Screw Cap by Barry L. Bernas


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 31, 2012)

Neat pic of the box! I'd never seen or heard of these before and was sort of amazed when I dug them 40 years ago. At an Antiques & Collectables show in Spokane, WA, I tried to describe them to a person who was displaying a lot of jars, and he couldn't understand my description, or had never seen or heard of them either.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 31, 2012)

The caps are # 2635 in the Red Book. The caps marked Simplex Glass Cap For Mason Jars Pat Dec 6 05  are listed at 25% value of Simplex Pint, quart and half gallon jars which are priced at $100.00 - 150.00 . So each lid is worth $25.00 + 
 The caps embossed Simplex in a Diamond are about $5.00


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 31, 2012)

I dug one like that a year ago ,it has a 1878 pat. date


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 1, 2012)

Gordon--I believe that lid you showed goes to RB-705.  Aqua half gal or quart embossed : "CRYSTAL"  Is the patent date possibly  February 4, 1873 ? If so, it is also in the $25-35 price range as the jars range from $100-150.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 3, 2012)

yup you are correct its a 3 , used the magnifier, getting older[8D]


----------

